# Acer "Restore to Factory Settings"



## Sparwa

I recently had a virus/malware attack on my system, removed it, but the system is damaged (Security center & updates cant be started etc) . I want to restore the comp using the acer feature "restore to factory settings".

But I wonder, must I have a Win7-installation CD after the restore?? Because the computer came with preinstalled Windows 7 when I bought it..
Keep in mind that it's a _factory settings restore_ not a complete format c (i _think_)

I've done a backup on hardrive "D" of my current system in case of anything going wrong..

If a Cd is required, could you tell me another way to format the comp without buying the CD??

My security center is damaged, so restore to point doesnt work either.. If you got any solutions to how to start security center except setting it to "automatic" in services.msc (Since this doesnt work), please post 'em. 

Please, try to not posty links to Acer's support, because they dont give any better answers.

Sorry if there were misspeelings here and there, was in a rush..


----------



## fgdn17

from Acer Support Site:

*How do I reinstall the Operating System on my computer?*

*How do I reinstall the Operating System on my computer?
* Select models, with Microsoft Windows, have the ability to have the Operating System reinstalled from a hidden partition built into the computer.
*Note:* During the process, all data stored on your computer will be overwritten. This means all your files, such as email and photos, will be erased. Therefore, we recommend making a backup of all personal data before starting the recovery process.
*To start the system recovery:*


Restart the computer.
When the Acer logo appears on the screen, press the *Alt* and *F10* keys repeatedly.
If you are prompted with a Microsoft Windows boot screen, press the *Enter* key.
After the system recovery application has loaded, follow the prompts to reinstall the Operating System.
 If the ability to reinstall from the previous method is not available or fails, recovery of the Operating System will need to be from Recovery Media. If you do not have a set of Acer Recovery Media, you may purchase the set online from the Acer Recovery Media Order Form.
*Note:* If your computer does not have an internal optical disc drive, an external optical disc drive will be required in order to recover the Operating System using Acer Recovery Media.


Restart the computer.
When the Acer logo appears on the screen, press the *F12* key repeatedly to enter the computer's Boot Menu.
Press the CD-ROM drive eject button and insert the disc labeled System CD.
Close the CD-ROM tray.
Refer to on screen instructions to select either *CDROM *or *USB CDROM*.
The computer will boot from the Acer Recovery Media
When prompted for the Recovery CD, remove the System CD and insert the Recovery CD.
*Note:* If there are multiple Recovery CDs, please insert the first of the Recovery CDs.
After the system recovery application has loaded, follow the prompts to reinstall the Operating System.
 *Note:* if your computer is unable to run the Acer Recovery process, or errors occur during recovery, please contact Acer support.


----------



## fairnooks

http://www.ehow.com/how_4478845_restore-acer-computer-factory-settings.html
http://en.kioskea.net/faq/2040-acer-pc-restore-to-factory-settings
You should have a restore partition (may be hidden) that this process will access and not need a DVD.
There is also a startup method for accessing the recovery process (in case Acer Recovery Management doesn't start) involving holding the F10 or 11 or 12 key down, sometimes in conjuction with the Alt key. It is on the Acer support sites somewhere.


----------



## TerryNet

You may or may not get an option to format the drive when doing the Recovery (restore to factory defaults), but either way that re-imaging process is in lieu of doing an actual Windows install; no installation DVD is needed.


----------



## aka Brett

I would also like to add...be patient with the factory recovery..there will appear times it will be frozen etc...it isnt,its just busy...powering down with a recovery going on can be very bad and leave you with an unbootable machine.


----------

